# Gorgeous Goldfinch



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, have I had my fair share of run-ins with wild birds lately! Not that I mind at all 

So I spotted this little guy on the ground in my backyard (he kind of sticks out) and quickly grabbed my camera to finally get some good pictures! But I quickly figured out something was wrong with him since he didn't fly away and when he moved, he hopped around, trying to fly but unable to  He seems to be a full grown male so my guess is he was injured somehow. Like I've mentioned before, we have our fair share of predators around here and honestly he could've fought with another finch over a mate. But my dad said he found a dead goldfinch nearby in a bush- ran into a window. I'm wondering if the same thing happened to this poor guy.

I'm kind of partial to Goldfinches since they're Iowa's state bird, which is where I was born. So it made me especially sad to see this guy injured. Poor thing was so listless at first. He was too weak to even move away from me. I first saw him Friday night and after observing for awhile and making sure he was in need of my help (and not that he was just temporarily stunned or a fledgling), I went to get my old bird cage. I should really just rename it "the wild bird cage" since I used it for the abandoned quail chick last summer and it's way too small for my budgies anyways. But when I came back, I searched high and low and couldn't find him! I was hoping he had flown away after all, but I really think he just hid out under one of our bushes. Anyways, last night I found him again! Right around the same place and still unable to fly. This time I was able to catch him. Poor guy was so listless he didn't even move when I put some cardboard under him to lift him into the cage. I was really worried since he was fluffed up on the bottom of the cage when he was first moved in. I understood that he was likely stressed (even more so than a new budgie would be since this guy is a wild bird) but I'm glad to say he made it through the night. I wasn't able to take him to our wild bird sanctuary last night since it was closed by the time I found him again and couldn't take him today since it was Sunday AND Mother's Day. He'll be going over there first thing tomorrow, where he'll get a much larger cage (I hope) and will be back in the wild in no time!

I feel so awful caging him up! But the alternative would've been leaving him to certain death. He has so much more energy now, which is a good thing, but he's desperately trying to find a way out. At least he can get himself to higher ground, which I'm sure makes him feel safer, by climbing up the bars. I tried finding some sticks to give him as perches, but they don't stay between the bars. I can't spare any of my birds' natural wood perches and don't want to take the chance of sharing them (even if I did disinfect afterwards, I don't want to risk it). So unfortunately the only option I had left were some dowel rods. I know they're bad perches but at least he only had them for a day and it's better than nothing. Thankfully we also have some wild finch seed that all the Goldies love, so he's been munching on that. He's also recently started chirping! It's sooo cute!

So yeah, sorry, didn't mean to ramble. But here're some pictures of the gorgeous guy! His bright colors have me itching for a paintbrush! So even though he's leaving tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be seeing more of him in a future painting (after I get one done of the ducklings of course  )

His first night

















From today. Looking so much better.

























He's trying so hard


----------



## janelleee (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh my goodness it's so beautiful. It's a great thing that your doing for this beautiful little birdie..

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

What a stunning fella! Thank you for saving him when starvation or fear or both would have taken him **hugs**


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

What a beautiful bird!! You are awesome for saving him :biggrin1:


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

He is beautiful! Great job saving him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Katie,

Thank you so much for rescuing the beautiful little goldfinch. I'm glad you are taking him to the Wild Bird Sanctuary for rehabilitation and release.
You are truly a wonderfully kind person. :hug:

I'll be looking forward to seeing your painting of this beauty!
Thank you for sharing his story and pictures with us.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beautiful little guy he is! He is very fortunate that you were there to help him :hug: 

I'm glad that you'll be taking him to the bird sanctuary; I'm sure he'll feel better in no time :thumbup:


----------

